# You're Banned



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Because you were advertising in your sig? Or did you put that? I dont really know who you are lol.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Mr. Edge should be banned for being a Edge AND a Straight Edge fan! :lmao :side:


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Jigsaw should be banned for spamming all the time.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Postage should be banned for having a Youtube video in his signature.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Should be banned for having a higher post count than me.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Should be banned for calling himself Destiny.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Should be banned for having an acronym as his name.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Should be banned for not being the best in ROH.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Should be banned for having a picture of one of the worst workers in WWE history in his signature.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Should be banned for.....aww what the hell you have one of the greatest moments in WWF history as your avy and one of the greatest quotes of all time. You should be modded.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Should be banned for kissing my ass.

:lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Should be banned for not liking it :side:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Should be banned for liking Futurama.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Should be banned for sounding like Snitsky.

EDIT: Should be banned for beating me.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Should be banned for still having a picture of one of the worst workers in WWE history in his sig.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Should be banned for thinking i like snitsky

edit: should be banned for being quicker than me


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Should be banned for not being quick enough.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Should be banned for being too quick.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Should be banned for wanting to be an offical spammer.

Edit: Should be banned for posting before me, godammit. :angry:



TKOW said:


> Should be banned for kissing my ass.
> 
> :lmao


You wish. Without that avy I wouldn't even spit in your direction.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Should be banned for doing a heel turn on me.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Should be banned for being a hypocrite because he has an avatar of one of the biggest heel turns of all time.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Should be banned for telling me I'm a hypocrite.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

edit: banned for calling "the boss" satan.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Should be banned for liking Family Guy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for thinking Family Guy > Simpsons

*Edit:* ffs, double ban for posting quicker than me


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Edit: Should be banned for only joining last year.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Should both be banned for being slow.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Should be banned or being slower than sticksy.

EDIT: fuck you alim.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Should be banned for the sake of it.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

EDIT: ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?

banned for having a btb


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having a problem with BTB.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

banned for being from the UK


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Should be banned for not revealing his location.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Banned for not having an original name.

EDIT: Should be banned for not letting me ban without getting beaten.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for being in the top-10 credits list


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Banned for creating a failed mafia game.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for not being an official blogger anymore


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

banned for liking cm punk


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

banned for not marking for the best wrestler ever


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Banned for thinking CM Punk is even a considered a good wrestler.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for not thinking Punk is a good wrestler.

Damn WWE fans are so uneducated on indy wrestling :no:


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

edit: this goes to the guy above you: banned for the disturbing rep comment. only temp because it was green though.

Edit: You get banned for having an ass in your sig.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for no SIg


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for liking Brendon Frasier


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for being Postage and for being the mentor of Jigsaw :side:


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for a bad reason for me to be banned.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for not thinking that giving rise to Jigsaw is a worthwhile reason to be banned


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

fuck this i give up


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for giving up. 



Sticksy said:


> Banned for not thinking that giving rise to Jigsaw is a worthwhile reason to be banned


I gave rise to him? He went around saying I was his mentor while I never spoke to him before...ever.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Should be banned for not being the best in ROH.

EDIT: That was for the guy above Postage.

Postage should be banned for having such a hilarious man in his sig.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for giving up


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for having numbers in your username



Postage said:


> I gave rise to him? He went around saying I was his mentor while I never spoke to him before...ever.


His fondness for you is quite creepy


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Should be banned for having such a nice ass in his sig.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for loving Zoidburg....wupwupwupwupwup


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for not being able to keep up with the thread. 



Sticksy said:


> His fondness for you is quite creepy


I find it flattering. :side: 

Do you have a problem with me Nicholas that makes you think that I'm someone who can't be liked?


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for telling the truth


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Postage should be banned for having less posts then me.

EDIT: And the guy above me should be banned for living in Litas thong draw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for calling me Nicholas. Its also impossible for anyone to like you that much Chris 

Edit: Another one banned for posting quicker than me :side:


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for being right.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for having a nice ass in his sig.

EDIT: DAMMIT! Postage should be banned for posting ahead of me.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for 1,729,010,885.84 credits


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for thinking 1 billion credits is a lot


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for always being the person above me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for always being the person below me


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for a nice arsse


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for being above me....again.

EDIT: Banned for doing that.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned...cause I said so.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned because I SAID SO.
And so did Stone Cold.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for beating me


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned because your one of the only four people that are posting in this thread right now.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned because.....:Confused:


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

banned because you only have 4 bars of rep


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned becuase 2nd best in ROH...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because you only became a lifetime member in April this year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned becuase Stone Cold said so.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for being the King Of Kings.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for being an Edge mark


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for thanking NaS and Sticksy for your membership.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for hating everything that didn't happen in the Attitude Era


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not recognising the awesomeness of the Attitude Era.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for creating this thread


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Banned for being a wuss.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Banned for threatening to take WF up the a$$.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Banned for being WF's #1 JBL Mark.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with JBL.

Banned just for the sake of being banned (Sounds like Nitemare doesn't it back in the day?)


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having more posts then me .


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for not sucking NaS's dick until he buys you a premium membership.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for banning the person above you.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for having the lamest ban reason ever.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Banned for dealing in awesomeness. The only real dealers are drug dealers silly.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* For permission from Boss holt.  *


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

Banned for having more credits then I do


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Banned for being CM_Skittles's bitch


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

Banned for being a bitch.


----------



## Ken-na-deh (Apr 3, 2008)

Should be banned for having a depressing avy.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for dying in CZW.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

Banned for having a short formed name. :side:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for having too many periods in your name.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having a jobber signature.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for saying I have a jobber siggy.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for a lame ass response.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for an even lamer ass response


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for accusing Ewoks of being paedophiles.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for being from the uk.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for insulting people from the UK


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

banned for alcoholism.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I MAY BE a DRUG ADDICTED NEVROPHILIAC BUT I AM NOT A DRUNK GOOD SIR!!! *hic*


Banned for not having the BEST Don Corleone as his avatar


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for thinking somebody played Corleone better than Pacino.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for having a Ewok in your sig.

EDIT: Oops, and the guy that is really above me is banned for not being the best in ROH.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for not bannign the correct person


and I was talking about the OTHER Don Corleone, his dad...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for having more rep then me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for making me happy with that last comment


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for laughing at Hans Moleman's pain!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for having the most awesome sig ever!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Ken-na-deh (Apr 3, 2008)

banned for constantly posting the shittest reasons ever.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for dying in CZW. 
Mondo didn't. Nor should you.


----------



## Ken-na-deh (Apr 3, 2008)

banned for letting me suffer and not letting me die.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for making me feel guilty.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for bad-mouthing Hulk Hogan.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for supporting hulk hogan


----------



## Ken-na-deh (Apr 3, 2008)

banned for being a hippie


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having a quote that doesn't make sense.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for thinking the quote makes no sense.


----------



## Ken-na-deh (Apr 3, 2008)

banned for stealing what I was going to say.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for posting before I could respond to TKOW.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned because u were to slow to respond.


----------



## Ken-na-deh (Apr 3, 2008)

banned for tonight, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for going to sleep.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for not sleeping enough.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

lol, good one. I can't think of one so I will ban u because i have to.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for being a hippy

(Banned for being sXe, I can see it coming already)


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Edit: Damn!

OK - banned for being a Punk mark.*


----------



## Dagax (Dec 15, 2007)

Banned for explaining your avatar in your usertitle


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being from Chile.


----------



## Dagax (Dec 15, 2007)

Banned for being from the UK


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

Banned from having a high number of credits that I can't count in 5 seconds :{


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for having Hulk Hogan in your favorite wrestlers.


----------



## Dagax (Dec 15, 2007)

Banned for jumping off roofs


----------



## ULTI-A™ (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned for dying in CZW


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for coming from England.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Banned for liking Lita.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

Banned for being from Lita's Thong Drawer.

edit you beat me to it.
banned for having way too many credits.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for only having 840 credits


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Banned cus I just want too


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for not giving me a couple Billions.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for joining last year


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for having a GIF where UT looks high.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for thinking he deals in awesomeness.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for thinking he's Phenomenal


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for being a Lifetime Member.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for banning someone for being a lifetime member. You are a lifetime member too.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for being a lifetime member for banning me for banning a lifetime member...

...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for thinking he lives in Lita's thong drawer.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Banned for having more credits than me.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having "blah" as a usertitle.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having TKOW as a username.


----------



## stinger-splash (Aug 22, 2006)

flanny said:


> Banned for having TKOW as a username.


Banned for 'No advertising' in his sig.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for jobbing to Jarrett.


----------



## stinger-splash (Aug 22, 2006)

Banned for disrespecting the KOTM.


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

banned for spamming in this thread.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for being too technical


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for hogan convincing he can wrestle.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Bannned cos the drums haven't come


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for joining August of this year.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned because he won't change his Signature.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

lol good one. Banned for having more rep than me.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Banned because of his username. I don't like hippies.  *


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned because i just played six hours of monopoly


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned because he's username is weird


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Banned for having three 7's in his username.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for believing in Mr Porn


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Banned for being a beast.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for liking porn.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for not liking porn.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Banned for being from Indiana. :side: *


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

whats wrong with indiana?

Banned for having way too many credits.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Nothing.  

Banned for rooting for the impossible in your sig. *


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

Banned for saying that it is impossible.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

banned for being a hippie.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for banning me for that for a third time.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

banned for expecting me to read back the thread to make sure I ban you for something that someone hasn't used as a reason to ban you for already.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

your banned for having such a long reason for banning me.


----------



## DTJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Should be banned for liking elijah burke, who sucks monkey shit.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for insulting the greatest wrestler ever.


----------



## DTJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Banned for putting that piece of trash ecw reject behind the likes of HBK and Nature Boy.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for getting a little too personal.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for caring about personal attacks on a forum.


----------



## DTJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Banned for thinking that was a personal attack


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having 393 waste of posts.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for being from the UK


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for banning someone from the UK.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for being offline (when I posted this).


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for being online at the time of posting.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not taking The Rock's advice and leaving Sacramento.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for asking users to keep an eye out of the next update in the BTB "2001: The WWF Reigns Supreme!" within the next few days.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

For being Phenominal.


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

Banned for calling Canada ''The edge country''


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having too many wrestlers listed as favourites.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for banning quite a few people in this thread lol.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having the worst ever sig.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

For having to many sevens in hes name.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

For having a comma in his name


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

For being the head of direction.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

:lmao...


I'm not the head of direction... HOD was a guy that got banned 2 days ago...

Loooooooooooooooong story..


Banned for not knowing that


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for expecting me to know something that happended two days ago. When I just joined to day.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for missing the single most entertaining day EVER here ( two days ago)



Will we stop banning each other for this?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned because we were on another forum together ages ago.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned cause he has a good idea. haha


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for having a rather awesome Foley quote in his sig that I must steal... :side:



Seriously I = Biggest Foley mark here



And good to see you remember me Mr Flanny... How have you been doing recently?


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

Banned for being head of direction, wha does tha mean?


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for being the second best in Roh?

For Craigdanbeaton, I'm afraid you are going to settle for being the 2nd biggest mark, because the number 1 goes to me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

deuces said:


> Banned for being head of direction, wha does tha mean?


FUCKING READ 2 FECKING POSTS UP MR "I'll BE Mod"

It's a quote from Destiny's "acceptance Speech" when he became S-Mod for 90 minutes, he said he was the "head of direction" for the forum

he was banned 12 hours later



MB said:


> Banned for being the second best in Roh?
> 
> For Craigdanbeaton, I'm afraid you are going to settle for being the 2nd biggest mark, because the number 1 goes to me.


CALL ME CRAIG GODAMNIT!!!! You may be new but that si a golden rule.. I don't like being caled by my full username


And banned for having the insaness to think he's a bigger Foley Mark than me?






BANG BANG!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for making me edit my post again because we posted at the same time


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned cause made me edit.


Alright Craig, Thats my newbie mistake. 

My apparent insaneses ha. I'm afraid I am.

What makes your qualified to become foleys biggest mark.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

:lmao


My Foley Markness?

I own all his DVDs (Three Faces OF foley, Cheap Pops and Hard Knocks, Foley's Greatest Hits and Misses and Beyond The MAt)

I also have His 3 Autobiographies and 2 novels, including a signed copy of the Hardcore diaries.. I also have 10 Custom Made DVDS just filled with his promos...


I once acctualyl wrote a paper in High School on Have a Nice Day and passed with full marks


Do you know how fecking hard it is to get full marks on a wrestlign book


Oh and banned for because you would appear to be rather awesome


EDIT: I jsut gave you your 3rd rep block...


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have he's Japan collection as I do.

I'm currently in highschool, So this year just for you I will do a report on one of the mick foley books and Ill get passing colors. 

Whats this rep you talk of.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Rep = Green bars below your username..

do you see the scale icon at the bottom of every post?

If you like someone's post you click on it and give them rep points, making their bar bigger and showing they're a good member, although you also van get Negative rep...

I have his Japan collection, due to me owning every FMW show ever...

Banned for attempting to beat me when it comes to writing a report


Although the scottish school system is tougher than America's..

EDIT: I just realised we're the same age.. :side:


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

ahh thanks.

Do you have all he's WWE T-shirts?

Banned for even thinking hes a bigger mark then myself.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Well when it comes to that.. no..

Firstly: The amout of money it costs to ship here is insane

Secondly: I refuse to buy (most) wrestling shirts for some reason

although I did buy the Cactus Jack shirt.. just because it was awesome...



Banned for being a suprisingly great new person...


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats true. 

Banned for possilbly being the Co-Biggest Mick Foley marks.

How are the usual new person here?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

They fit into two Category.. Egotistical little prats, or really boring people that don't do anything major.. only a select few acctually amout to annything..... It took me a year to get Anything here..

banned for being one of those select few...


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for telling it like it is
(that it takes ages to amount to anything, however a Cactus tee always helps)


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

It certanily does

Re-Banned for still having an awesome Sig and Avy combo...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

You're all fucking banned for not sticking to the point of this thread and blabbering for the last 2 1/2 pages.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned because I have still been banning people...


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Touché on the sig. Yours is awesome, and therefore, banned.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Baned because I don't acctually think you get what's in my sig :side:


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned because Stone Cold Said So.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for dying in CZW.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for the conflicting avy/above comment. 
Ric Flair and Foley. Bad blood (well, there was)!!


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned because Eddie Murphy sucks as an actor


----------



## Ken-na-deh (Apr 3, 2008)

Banned for liking the single most awesome star of American Television.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having 121003217 points.


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned for being Online


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned because your from ohio.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being a newbie


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for supporting the worst system ever in the history of BTB.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for thinking it is worst ever in history of BTB.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for now having the 16/6/08 Raw up.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for not updating your BTB in "a few days"


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for being the 42nd person named wrestle_freak


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for knwoing i am the 42nd person named wrestle_freak


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

bannrd for being called wrestle freak


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for posting at 01:54pm.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because flanny posted at 07:54 am


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

JUST Banned, DAMMIT!


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for being Invincible.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for using one of KIF's catchphrases in TTT


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Banned for being a Celtic fan .

This is rather easy


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

:lmao

Banned because your team is gonna get humped on SUnday


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being accused of raping TTT posters.


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

Ken-na-deh said:


> Banned for liking the single most awesome star of American Television.


Don't You Patronize me you bastard...

Anyways,

Banned because Indian Bunny is taking over the world...

(_).(_)
(='.'=)
(")_(")


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned because I am a bigger Craig Ferguson fan than him..


Although he is only the 3rd funniest Scot...


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned cause everyone knows Conan owns Ferguson.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned because Conan hasn't been funny in YEARS


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned because Lately, Craig has been beating Conan in the ratings

and Craigdanbeaton.......LIAR


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned cause that doesn't change the fact he is so much better then Craig.

Edit: Banned for being from a state no one cares about.


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned because I'm moving to Michigan


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

Banned cause Stone Cold said so!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned because you've said that before...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having a signature "The Hardcore Legend Mankind" and not "The Hardcore Legend _Mick Foley_".


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

Banned for... Not having a signature ''The hardcore legend Mick Foley''

Craig. when did I say that?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for asking Craig when you said that.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being a premium member and I am not one


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not having a premium membership.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for posting at 09:08 PM.


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned because 13 is an luckly number, and "B" looks like a scrunched together 13


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned because you made an error on the word 'lucky'


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a member only since May 2006.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for only being here for 4 years.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having 81 posts on your first day here.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for doing a Btb.

By the way its my 2nd day.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for correcting me.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for getting the number of the BEAST! wrong. It's 666, not 777!!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for not knowing the right thing why I put BEAST there!


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for being from the United Kingdom.


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned because if Jim Carrey and Bruce Cambell starred in a movie together. It would destroy The Dark Knight


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being from Ohio.


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned for your shitty BTB


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

banned for being Craig Ferguson's number 1 fan.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for making me edit.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

dodgeball64 said:


> Banned for your shitty BTB


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for using a smiley


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned for having a X in your name


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being an idiot


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for not knowing comma's are the shit.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone else.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned because I enjoy banning you.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned because its the closest to it I will ever get.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a newbie.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for running a kid over.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for saying someone not making sense.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for trying to say the same repetitive things.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for banning loads of other people


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for seeing my small try of repetitiveness.

Ok ill stop.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned because I was talking about TKOW not you.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for talking about me.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having 8 nines in hes points.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for the sake of it.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned because i'm running out of reasons for banning


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Edit: Banned for seemingly liking Shelton Benjamin's "gold standard" gimmick.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because you don't like the GS gimmick. Or secretly do, and won't admit it!


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for saying the truth, Who doesnt like that gimmick


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for having a great quote in your sig.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for keeping faith in Elijah Burke.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for jumping off roofs.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for Living in Edge Country.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having a quote from Cactus Jack in your sig.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having former usernames.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for recognizing the _excellence_ that is Jackie Brown.
When you absolutely, positively gotta to ban every wf'er in the room!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for having joined in 2008


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Felt the stick. Didn't like it. Banned.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for seeing us in IPW: UK.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for reminding me of Austins heel turn.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for showing us Sheltons new gimmick.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Banned for not having 114 posts.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for doing a BTB


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for not doing a BTB


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having 2171 posts.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being 16 years old.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for having 2,172 posts.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for joining nearly 2 years after me


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for having 1 referral.


----------



## Interjestakostas (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for being the proverbial WF Whore


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for being a newbie.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for having so much rep with so little posts.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for sating my somewhat luckyness.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for Jumping Off Roofs.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having 3501-4000 rep.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for joining this month.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for joining 4 months ago.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for having nearly 60 posts a day


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having 2.44


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned because he (and most of the forum) don't know the reason behind me barely breaking 2 posts...


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned cause he knows I dont know


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for not having another Cactus Jack quote in his sig.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for making a fucking awesome point..


Also I believe every sig should feature a mandatory Foley promo..

I bags Uncle Willie...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for saying everyone should have a Foley quote in their sig, but he doesn't have one himself.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having an amazing show in hes gif.


----------



## Interjestakostas (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for spending all his credits on cyber whores


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for having 160.50 credits.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for calling Canada "Edge Country."


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned cos your Xbox360 gamertage is Skelator 786. I've done my research...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

banned for having more credits than me, and only being here less than a month


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned cos your a poet, and your sig shows you know it!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Banned because your from Mexico North... never heard of that place :/


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for being Xander.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for looking at my profile, finding out that my Xbox Gamertag is Skelator 786.

EDIT: Banned for being too fast.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

banned for getting in my way of banning the other guy, forcing me to edit my post.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because you all banned me (_I just can't take that kind of rejection_...)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

banned because I said so.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned cos I shouldn't argue with an admin/mod (!) (your avy)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

banned because that sentence didn't make sense to me.


----------



## Interjestakostas (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned because you're going to IPW:UK and i'm not.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned cos I can't translate your Spanish sig.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Banned because you have a life time membership, and I don't.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because your envious.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

banned because you called be envious... and you're right.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned cos you agreed with me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Banned cause ya green repped me with out my permission.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Banned for the rap.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Banned for your location... it's a lie.


----------



## Interjestakostas (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for having no self-confidence. Don't give up on being a mod.


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

Banned for having one green bar


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for having a name slight likely The_deuce.. who just got Nitemare banned...


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being from Scotland (I am from England!)


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for liking Randy Orton.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having a swear word on your btb thread title.


----------



## Interjestakostas (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for having Nunzio on a PPV


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having a long username


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Banned because your from the UK.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for saying I'm from the UK


SCOTLAND FOR INDEPENDANCE VOTE SNP!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Banned for typing Foley is Good in your sig


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for not having Foley Is Good in yours


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Edit: Banned for being quicker than me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Banned for being here longer than me, but not having more posts...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for trying to be clever.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Banned for having a premium membership.


----------



## Interjestakostas (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for having rampant, unprotected, consensual sex with a goat.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Banned for lying.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for being from nys.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for jumping off roofs.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Banned because this domino's pizza I'm eating burned my tongue.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for joining in September, the month of my birthday.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Banned for joining in May, not the month of mine, or your birthday.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Banned for doubting himself


----------



## the main event (Jun 23, 2006)

Banned for being here only a year.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Banned for having no nudes


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being from Newport


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for being a Pom


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

banned for feeling the stick.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having your ass verbally handed to you by The Rock in 2003.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

banned becuase I want The Rock to come back.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because if The Rock ever did come back he'd once again verbally own your Sacramento ass.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for using the word ass.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for your lame-ASS reason for banning me.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned cause I banned you many times before.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned because I also banned you many times before.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned cause we all banned each other many times.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for posting 3 minutes later than me.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for needing to review Deuces, Power and T_Melena.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned because i now have a premium membership


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for only just getting a premium membership.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned because you only have a premium membership too.


----------



## stinger-splash (Aug 22, 2006)

Banned because I haven't ever heard of Milton Keynes before.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for not knowing the most greenest town in the UK.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for not having an actual sig.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I have to.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because that is not a good enough reason to ban someone


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being a wrestle freak.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for eliminating the three 7's from your username.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for not liking my new username


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for having the most overused and generic username on WF.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for being the mail.


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

Banned for having a comma in your username.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having a great soccer move right above your join date and under your premium member sign.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for absolutely no reason at all.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for having a crazy amount of nine's in he's points.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for jumping off roofs.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for asking me to bow down.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for having an awesome sig gif.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for marking for Edge.


----------



## the main event (Jun 23, 2006)

Banned for joining last year.


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

Banned for lying in your sig.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for having Lifetime Membership.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for not having a membership


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for having a membership.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for not having Tarantino in your sig.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for not giving sig credit.

*edit*

Banned for making me edit.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for making me edit my sig.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for using an avatar gif in his sig.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for criticising again about my sig.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for not being able to take constructive criticism.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being a resident gif god so no wonder you like to criticise gif's.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for having hardly any credits.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for living in my personal favourite state, California.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for having a btb.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Unbanned for giving me 50 million credits! Thanks lol.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Unbanned for thanking me for the credits.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for having a Sexy Gif.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for telling Edge to burn in hell.


----------



## ULTI-A™ (Aug 22, 2008)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for liking pokemon too much.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for not liking Pokemon enough.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for going overboard with Shelton Benjamin banner, avatar and GIF.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for having an animation of Austin shaking hands with the devil himself.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for making me edit


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for editing.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for dying in CZW


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for checking out the big brain on Brett.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having 2 light green coloured rep bars


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for having Premium Membership.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for joining in May 2008


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for banning me again.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

Banned for being Rated R


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being MB


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for checking out the big brain on Brett.


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 9, 2008)

Banned for joining before me!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Banned for not being old enough to register to this forum. (Greenstuff?)

O SHT~!


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Greeny said:


> Banned for joining before me!


 Banned for naming yourself after an American talk show host


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being with Maryse


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

RKO said:


> Banned for being with Maryse


 There is nothing wrong with that.

Banned for naming yourself after a finisher.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

yes but you are not the right person to be with her

banned for being an edgehead


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for having 26,999,210.25 credits.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having a jobber sig.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for not even having a sig.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because I've banned you before.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for banning someone I've banned before.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for banning me for banning someone that you banned before I banned you.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for confusing me


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for not being able to keep up


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Banned for having a clueless bitch in his avatar


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for liking a drug fueled idiot


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Ya, know, you look like a pedophile, tbh.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being from Austria


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for joining in May 2006.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having 3,631 posts


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having 2,247 posts.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having 620,997.33 credits


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

Banned for having 48,499,410.29


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for joining May 2007.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for having 151 posts.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being named Michael


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for being a premium member and not having an image in his sig.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for having a Bourne/Sydal gif
[best shooting star in the entire business IMO]


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for changing sig and avy


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Quentin Tarantino... a _moving Quentin Tarantino_. Any more reasons? Uhm, lives in the UK, so he must have this totally cool accent which I'm jealous about. So, yeah, totally banned.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for the Quentin rant which I found amusing

RKO: Had to change. My Reservoir Dogs avy was too violent for some WF'ers (there were supposedly complaints!!!)


----------



## Woot (Jun 20, 2006)

Xander banned for having non wrestling contents on his signature


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for thinking mat wrestling is overrated.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for not changing his sig until Elijah Burke is back on TV.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because I've never been to Edge Country!!


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for having credits.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

banned for having too many numbers after the decimal point in the credits area.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having a new blog about Graduation Day.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because your blogless.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for also liking Reservoir Dogs

(That GIF of mine is from the best intro ever in history!)


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Banned for having a Night Of Champions card in his sig.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for marking for Edge


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for joining in August 2008


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Banned for silver bar.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for waiting for last minute attempts.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Banned for the caps Usertitle.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Banned for being Kewl.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for overhyping Kurt Angle's wife.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for recognising the hype.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having 174 posts


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for being a Coen/Fargo mark.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having a PS3


----------



## Anarchy Bri (Jan 16, 2006)

Banned for having the username RKO cuz I want it!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for wanting to steal my username!


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for not letting him.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for being from Mexico.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because I'm not actually from Mexico.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for lying about your location.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned because I actually live an hour or two from Milton Keynes [Croydon].


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for not putting first part of your name in your username


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for posting way too often to this thread. This time it's permanent you spam-loving Tarantino-fanboy!


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Banned for not posting often in this thread.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for making me stare at Karen's... I mean _Karen_.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having more credits than me and you dont have a membership.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for having a BTB that is longer than mine


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for joining the same month as me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for havign Run Lola Run in your Sig

That movie is awesome...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

banned for being from Scotland.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Banned for having your username in all lowercase letters.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for having a made up word below your username.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Banned for thinking I could ever possibly be a tweener.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Banned for being delicious.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for missing the Bronx.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Banned for paraphrashing something in your sig and I can't remember what it is...


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for forgetting _The Usual Suspects'_ Keizer Soze.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Shit.. how dare I forget something Kevin Spacey said!!!


Banned for making me feel stupid


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for appreciating Spacey. He's awesome.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having the red shoes on sig.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for having Buscemi in your sig.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for having a weird sig gif.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for having a blog that no one is going to read

i joke i joke


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having Michelle McCool as your avatar.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for changing WWE forever.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for supposedly revealing Hulk Hogan's "greatest trick".


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Banned for lack of signature.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Banned for being sexy.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for three days.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being the same person I last banned.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

your banned for commenting on KOP's BTB and not mine


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Your banned for not being a lifetime member


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

your banned for catching me out on being a cheap bastard


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for telling me I didn't comment on your BTB.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being WF original


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for being jealous that your not a WF original


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for not knowing I am the one and only RKO.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because you talk yourself up to much


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for wrestling on YouTube.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for letting me know i am wrestling on you tube

LOLZ but in all seriousness thanks i did not even know i had moved up from jumping off roofs so yeah thanks


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for having Review 4 Review


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for asking someone to buy you a premium or gold membership. Get it yourself ya bum.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned since 2004.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because your 24 blog entries all suck


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for actully taking the time to figure that the blogs suck.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for believing i actually thinking i read them and not realizing that i just assumed they suck


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for wanting for someone to buy you membership and for low credits


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for consistently coming back to this thread.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Banned for joining in August.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Taking Angelina out of your Avy.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for thinking Candice will beat Beth!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Banned for having an ugly cut of Beth in your banner :$


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

Banned for having a ridiculously hot picture of Hayden Panetierre in your sig...


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned for saying that Hayden Panetierre is hot when you have my dream girl Miranda Kerr in your sig


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

Banned for now making me choose between the two, damn you.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being from being down under.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Banned for being a WF orginal.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not being a WF original.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being a fake WF original.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not knowing what I mean by a WF original.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Banner just 'cause im bored.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being bored.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for being here for so long.


----------



## Xander (Aug 19, 2008)

Banned for recognising the greatness that is Hawkins/Ryder.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for thinking Hawkins/Ryder are great.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for annoying me


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for allowing yourself to be annoyed by me.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for posting every other minute in this thread.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for exaggerating my presence in this thread.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because your avatar has a bald person in it


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having a problem with me having a bald guy in my avatar.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for banning wrestle_freak42 for banning him for having an avatar with a bald man.

Yesh.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

banned for no reason


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

banned for listing Cena & Batista as his favorite wrestlers.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for the name 'Antiflag607'


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for having a great avatar.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

All of you are banned for being complete nonstop jobbers!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for liking a jobber.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Banned for calling Carlito, the greatest wrestler ever, a jobber!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for holding a lottery that i am more than likely about to join


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for wrestling on Youtube.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Banned for living in the UK and having the chance to see either Maxïmo Park or Bloc Party live.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being from Finland and not having the chance to see neither Maximo Park nor Bloc Party live.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

banned for having Kane in your sig.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for having a long location.


----------



## undertakeklives (Aug 20, 2007)

Banned for having more rep then me.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Banned for having less rep than me.


----------



## undertakeklives (Aug 20, 2007)

Just you wait........thanks for the rep though 

banned for having more points then me.waits to get points.


----------



## Michigan Mike (Apr 13, 2008)

Banned for being Australian.


----------



## undertakeklives (Aug 20, 2007)

banned for not having more points then me


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Banned for using


----------



## undertakeklives (Aug 20, 2007)

banned for using


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for saying she'll be right mate...mate.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Banned for being here for more than 4 years


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being here almost a year.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for being a paid member.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not being a paid member.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having 3,714 posts.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I now have 3, 715 posts.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

tknow should be banned for bragging about his amount of post


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

For not having a picture of Shelton Benjamin from the current time. Where is the blond hair


----------



## undertakeklives (Aug 20, 2007)

banned for having a black and white pic


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

undertakeklives said:


> banned for having a black and white pic


banned for saying that bc you have a black and white picture too:gun:retard


----------



## undertakeklives (Aug 20, 2007)

banned for offending me


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for being offended by the truth


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Banned for having numbers in your username


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for wanting to be an AsianDude 

(Asian myself so no offense)


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for being asian  i joke i am a quarter asian


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a quarter Asian.


----------



## LVW (Dec 6, 2004)

Banned because with you being the last one to post it had to be done.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for posting the 632nd post of this thread.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for supporting Benfica.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for supporting Newcastle :no:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being from Milton Keynes.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for having an old school Kane sig gif.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a Chavo fan.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for having no sig or avatar


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for making someone buy you a membership


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for not buying me a membership.


----------



## Cerebral Sandman (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for quoting


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being here since early 2006 and only having 71 posts.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because the person you banned must be a really slow typer


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for having such a generic avatar.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for making too many GIFs.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for the sake of banning.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for having 5 "WHAT?"'s in his usertitle.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for having an awesome Avatar


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having a Brock Lesnar GIF in his sig.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because i like your avatar


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for taking time to review btbs


----------



## enteralhellfire (Dec 6, 2006)

banned for being an mvp fan


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Banned for being a TNA fan.


----------



## enteralhellfire (Dec 6, 2006)

your banned for being a rock fan


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for banning the person who banned the person above them.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because for the second time in a row you have been the person that i have had to ban


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because you keep coming back to this thread.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned beccause this thread lasted this long.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for letting us know what we already know


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Banned for wrestling under the Combat Zone Wrestling promotion.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having a banner of a retired, never-to-return wrestler turned actor in his signature.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for living in the same country as me.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for advertising


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for being a worse Punk me than me.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for requesting a username change.


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

banned for supporting newcastle


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for wanting to see Festus in an iron man match.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having RKO as a Username :side:


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Is banned fror having Candice in there avi.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Banned for being called Flanny.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

You're banned for banning me!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

You're banned for using the same generic user title.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

You're banned for not having a little 'o' in your name.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Banned for being a Steeler's fan.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Banned for making my banner ps pm me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

You're banned for infringing on *THE ROF*'s gimmick :side: 

If Ya See What the Rof is Postin'


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for not being from Victoria


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having more credits then me.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for making this thread.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not making this thread.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for not having a sig


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Banned for being drug free.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for playing too much Mafia.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for having to many credits


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being a member!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Banned for jobbing to Delirious.


----------



## enteralhellfire (Dec 6, 2006)

your banned for living in canada


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Banned for being a Newbie.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for being "The Great One"


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being in Lita's Thong.

Don't worry it's just jealousy


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for having way more credits than me.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for yeah i got nothing but you always seem to be the one i ban so i guess i can say

your banned so i can continue a tradition


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

You're banned for continuing the tradition


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for banning wrestle_freak42


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for having the greatest athlete in the WWE in your sig and avatar.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for recognising greatness (Elijah Burke).


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Banned for liking Vladimir Kozlov :no:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being featured prominently in this month's BTB Awards.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for living in the same country as me


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

Banned for having the letter "L" in your username.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for not having the letter L in you're username.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for already being banned.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for posting so much in this thread.


----------



## Snowman Daint (May 25, 2005)

Banned for being a n00b.


----------



## Undertakerx11 (Apr 15, 2008)

_*Banned for not buying me a lifetime membership.*_


----------



## Snowman Daint (May 25, 2005)

Banned for being a n00b.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for liking Orton.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for not liking Orton.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for thinking i don't like Orton when i do i just banned hom for a random reason lol


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for not telling me you like Orton in the first place


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned because i'm going on Football manager now  so bye.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for playing Football Manager and not the best version of the game, Championship Manager 03/04.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned because i have no idea what game u are talking about,


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for not Knowing what we are talking about.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for being a hippie(I like hippies don't get me wrong)

Edit: Banned for posting before me


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Banned for being a Punk mark.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Banned for being a Shelton mark


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being a Dumbledore mark


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for jobbing to Delirious


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Edit*: Banned for being from Wisconsin.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for joining in 2004


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for a thinking of this thread idea first...


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for asking to be a mod with only 122 posts.


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

banned for stalking me.

(always worth a go....)


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for thinking i thought of this which i no i didn't it was on another forum which i am a Member on.


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for having a long excuse


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned because i miss read you're post for banning me earlier lol.


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

banned because you're an idiot roflmao


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for calling me an idiot!


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

banned because your avater looks like your reaction to my last post...


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for thinking Umaga will win Money in The Bank.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned For jumping Off Roofs.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having "No Advertising" in their sig.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for having such a tight sig.


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for coming from Kennedy's home State


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being online currently.


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

banned for banning me about 7 times.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for banning more for the same amount of time.


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

banned for making a good point


----------



## enteralhellfire (Dec 6, 2006)

u should be banned for jumping off roofs


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

banned for only posting 88 times yet being a part of this forum for nearly 2 years...


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Banned for having a chant as his name.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned because of trying to make babies with my wife.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for pretending to be married


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for being a cm punk fan.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Banned because you're a hippie.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for being a Steelers fan

(I like them too)


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for having too many former usernames.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for being a "high ranking" member.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Banned for not appreciating the High Ranking members of this forum.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for not having archived mod status yet.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for being a mod

(and I do appreciate the high ranking members)


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned because i'm watching Jonathen Ross.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for no one posting in this thread for 4 days.


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Banned for posting in this thread.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for not using an avatar.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for having a Raisha Saeed avvy.


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

banned because you don't know where edge is


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Banned because you might know where Edge is.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Banned because he's last in the alphabet


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Banned because "I'm just sayin'"


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned because I don't know what his avatar is supposed to mean.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Banned because you don't know what my avatar is.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for knowing what your avatar is.


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

banned for me knowing that they are the mighty wolves. and banned for me not knowing what your sig is....


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for not knowing it stands for "Fuck You I'm Edge", which is a song by Embrace Today.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned because i usually ban you on here anyway may aswell keep tradition.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having a Punk Avy and Username.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for Trademarking your username...


----------



## enteralhellfire (Dec 6, 2006)

your banned for liking tna


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

You're banned for banning him for liking TNA yet having an avatar of AJ Styles.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

You're banned for giving WWE One More Shot.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

You're banned for wrestling on youtube.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Your banned for having The Rock as your profile pic.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for having colored text in your sig.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Banned For having a TNA Gif In your sig.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for...because I'm having a bad day.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

banned for having a bad day.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Banned for Wrestling On Youtube


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned because you are not a chain gang soldier you are just a little bitch who i would knock out


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Jobbing to Delirious.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for having 6 blog entries.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having Greatness in your Sig


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Banned for having a gif of half naked women in your sig. Think of the kids!


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Banned for not having a Peruvian Flute Band in his sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being a Melina mark :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Banned for making me like Candice :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not liking her in the first place


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for trying to steal Candice from me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for claming that my Wife, Melina is your wife


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

banned for having too many hot pictures


----------



## beantownboy76 (May 31, 2005)

banned for loving shelton


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Adamle. Nuff said :no:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having really sexy pics.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Banned for not having sexy pics


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Banned for bad spelling.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Banned for having a Rat in his/her sig and avatar.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for hoping for a dream match that will never happen (sadly).


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for liking CM Boring.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that Ashley owned Melina at WM23 and WM24 :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for thinking Ashley owned anyone.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for changing the Candice sig


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Banned for having too few Beth Phoenix sigs


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having under 500 Posts.


----------



## azza (Oct 6, 2006)

Banned for having a flashing avatar.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Banned for having Red rep


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having ROFLMAO Smilies in his sig.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for your sig making me want to screw Mickie James over and over.


----------



## beau96 (Aug 31, 2008)

banned for liking edge


----------



## sup_my_homie (Nov 29, 2008)

*ur banned 4 livin in hoppers ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wrecked*


----------



## sup_my_homie (Nov 29, 2008)

*abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Eh, for being lame


----------



## beau96 (Aug 31, 2008)

banned because ur name is Invincible


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What kind of reason is that ?

Banned for having no logic


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Banned for rating HBK/Y2J *****.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Banned for not knowing the win|loss record of Volk Han

TAKE THAT~


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

sup_my_homie said:


> *ur banned 4 livin in hoppers ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wrecked*





sup_my_homie said:


> *abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz*


Banned for being a fuckwit. 

Yeah, seriously.


----------



## beau96 (Aug 31, 2008)

banned 4 being gay


----------



## beau96 (Aug 31, 2008)

nah jokz


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

Banned for having multiple accounts and not using the edit button.

You can join your "homie".


----------



## beau96 (Aug 31, 2008)

im soz plz dont


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Banned for being banned.



Rajah said:


> Banned for being a fuckwit.
> 
> Yeah, seriously.


I laughed.


----------



## beau96 (Aug 31, 2008)

banned 4 being a retard :gun::flip


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Banned for not knowing the win|loss record of Volk Han :side:


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Unbeaten? I remember hearing about him in a shoot discussion some time.

Banned for asking me questions I don't know.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That wasn't a question

banned hath i u 4 not being over


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Banned for deforming the English language :side:


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Banned for being more popular than me.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a modern myth.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for showing video with the old WWF logo, which is no, itself, banned


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Banned because you're not actually a Jedi...or Stoney..or Cold.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for mumbling


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being picky about the WWF logo in my sig GIF.


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for being a life time member


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having my Wife in his sig :side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for too much blue tint in sig


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ banned because i got nothing else to do


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

banned for posting in BTB


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for using Impact font in sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having a Gif thats not moving


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for having a GIF that is moving


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because i banned you last time


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for being a wrestling freak.


----------



## nWo4life822 (Mar 31, 2005)

Banned for living in Vancouver, home of the hated Canucks (I'm an Avalanche fan)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:banned:

Smiley says so


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

For being so cool.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Why would I ban you ?

THREAD KILLA~!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because you are not INVINCIBLE i would whoop your ass


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Banned for baseless, pointless, incoherent claims that you know you can never back up.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for calling my bluff


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I joined the forum 4 years before you.


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Banned because you joined the forum 2 years before me.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned because I say so, now GTFO!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for having 797,423,074.94 points.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for having more points than me


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for being second best in ROH.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for dropping your BTB with MetalX.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I miss BTB, lol.

Banned for thinking Mafia is the best online game ever.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having a Mick Foley catchphrase in his usertitle.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for having an awesome avatar, lol.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because this thread needs to become more active.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned because the same few people post in here


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Banned for liking Punk


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for spelling soldier wrong.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:$ 

Banned for missing Trish.


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

banned 4 having more post's then me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned because i have never heard of you :$


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for not likeing Orton.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for liking jiggly fat asses


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

:banned: because
^he said so


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for stupid reasons, too


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being a Star Wars fan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Banned for being a Candice Mark


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being a Candice Mark


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Banned for not seeing that Orton = Greatness


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that Orton & Punk = Total Boredom


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for that comment :no:


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Banned for misuse of banning priveleges


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for jumping off roofs.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Having an Edge sig.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Banned for hating Orton.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Liking Orton


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for liking Michelle McTwig.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for liking her man


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Having Cops in his sig.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for having ^'s in your sig


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

banned for having olivia benson as your sig on a wrestling forum


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for having a sweaty, greasy man in his underwear for your avatar


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Having a Star Wars Reference in your username.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for teasing us with maria in your McCool GIF


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Banned for having a similar username to mine


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ banned because i got nothing else to do at the moment.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for being a freak.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having Team Priceless in your avy.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for calling Candice Michelle WWE's Hottest Diva.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing The Truth thats stated in my Sig.


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

banned 4 having a nice sig. LOL


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having Eve's last name in your username :side:


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ banned because i like the reason why you banned the guy above you.

Please someone ban me if that did not make sense but i think it did


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BANNED


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for the link.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

banned for having nearly 4000 posts.


----------



## Classless (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned for having weird name and sig.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for living in Finland :side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for a GIF containing Randy Orton in a gay sexual position


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Banned for loving Mariska.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for loving Heath


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ banned because your still on line


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

should be banned for not being the BEST in ROH


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for advertising the Lakers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having such a Sexy Gif


----------



## nWo4life822 (Mar 31, 2005)

banned because STONE COLD...SAID SO!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ banned because i have never banned you before


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for The HHH avy


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

^ BANNED for banning someone with a HHH avy!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for banning someone who'd banned someone with a HHH avy!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for stealing what i was gonna say


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Banned for not saying it anyway.


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for being true


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Posting Above me.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

your banned because Stone Cold said so


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

You're banned because Stone Cold is retired.


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

you're banned because so has Trish Stratus!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

you're banned because Trish is hot


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

You're banned because you're not.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BANNED FOR THE SAKE OF THE ROCK~!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Banned for being INVINCIBLE!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That's not a real reason

Banned for not knowing what real reasons are.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Banned for lurking...in the shadows


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned for being a Edge Mark


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Banned for inaccurate grammar


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that Candice > Mickie


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banner for thinking Candice > Mickie


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

You're banned because Edge became Champion!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned since i have no idea who is in your avy


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

It's Mohanlal

Banned for the lulz. ROFLMAO

:no:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for hiding your face in your avatar


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Banned for the lulz. ROFLMAO

:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for being capable of ownage.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for thinking you could beat me on SVR09


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Banned for having "Rated" in the beginning of your name.:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned Since that Banner made me Yawn


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Banner for having that hot Eve gif.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Should be banned for making my dad think I was at a gay porn site with that signature. :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Banned for putting people in the Crossface.


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

Banned for not stopping it!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Banned for the sake of Mohanlal, I mean the Rock :side:


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

banned for being in the shadows


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Banned for bad grammar. I'm being serious.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

INVINCIBLE said:


> Banned for bad grammar. I'm being serious.


Banned for being all talk and no show in the ownage capabilities department.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Banned for trying to sound badass and coming off sounding like this guy










INVINCI*WIN* imo.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Having Evil Ryu in your avy.


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

You're Banned because I am jealous!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

You're banned because we're almost at the 100th page of this thread.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for having a generic avi.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having a Bland Wrestler in your sig


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Banned for having the worst Women's Champion in your avy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for calling The Greatest Womens Champ, the Worst :no:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a mothercanucker.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because Jeff Hardy became WWE Champion and your banned because no one will know why i chose the first reason to ban you except for me and you


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

banned for trying to make people get you a lifetime membership!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Banned because i'm not on your respect list (Despite you not knowing me)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That respect list is fail anyway for not having Andy...or well y'know me

Anyways, banned for not posting in the DVD thread anymore.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Banned because you're not actually Invincible.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Banned for groping sand, and having relations with he-she's.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a Morrison & Miz mark.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Banned forever.



roflcopta said:


> Banned because you're not actually Invincible.


TELL ME YOU DIDN'T JUST SAY DAT. TELL ME Y

Aw fuck it, the thread warz are back on. We're gonna OWN you, punk. You sleep deprived, Jakarta seeking, uninspired rofpunk


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

Banned because you failed to impress anyone with that!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned because i have no idea who you are


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

banned for not knowing me!


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for having a gay 70's porn star mustache


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because you made me laugh


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for BALLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

banned for make me lose 10 seconds staring from your avatar to signature.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for posting in here a lot lately


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

Banned because I feel bored.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having a "Respect List"


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for coming from edge country....


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Banned

because of 9/11.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

banned 

because of the 7/7 bombings.


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Banned.

For terrorism!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not supporting terrorism.


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

Banned because I still think it is fake!!!!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned because if you think its fake... YOUR WRONG


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for making me edit


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Banned for editing.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for not currently wrestling on youtube.


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

Banned because you aint livin what you kickin!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having an asian in avy. (asian myself)


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for being asian


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

wrestle_freak42 said:


> banned for being asian


Banned for not being an asian!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having another asian here


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being a Stone Cold fan.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for liking Michelle McCool.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for having a lame user name.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a Morrison mark.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Banned for being here since 2004.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not being here since 2004. Jobber.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because you average 1000 posts a here.


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for having MVP in his avatar


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for having a YouTube link in your sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being a Star Wars fan.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Banned for having the hottest diva in your sig.


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Banned cuz I'm on a power trip.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned because you're on a power trip


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rated-HBK™ said:


> Banned for having the hottest diva in your sig.


Banned for Calling a Diva other than Candice the Hottest Diva


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Banned because he doesn't realise there are other hot divas other than Candice.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for marking for MNM


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because I AM YOUR FATHER!!!


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned because that's not true... THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Banned because you didn't search your feelings.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned because your sig is as barren as Hoth


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because you have exactly 8500 posts


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned because you think you're ballin


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being an Orton fan.


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

You're Banned because it is ....DESTINY!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for being one of the only members on this forum that's from India (which is a bad thing), lol.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for repping me a few days back(not that that's a bad thing)


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

Banned for having a wierd ass signature


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because you don't have a weird sig your just weird


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

banned for calling me weird when im actually the coolest guy here


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Banned just because I can.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because it is the only time i will ever be able to tell an admin that they are banned


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Banned for banning an admin.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Banned for not having a Christmas-y username


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for changing your username to something "Christmas-y," but will now have to keep it for two months, lol.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for editing your Undertaker avatar only slightly.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for having a funny sig


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Banned because it snowed today where I live.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned because it also snowed today where I live, lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned For Having an Edge sig.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for... actually i like your sig better than his


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

you're banned because I like yours too.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Dying in CZW :side:


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for... HOLY SHIT ITS TRISH STRATUS'S BIRTHDAY. Banned because i got to go give her a B'Day present


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being online still


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being an Orton fan :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Banned for not being one.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that Orton sucks


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for wishing Trish a happy birthday before me.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because you can't make your own banner


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I'm still awake trying to do an essay and I've only got two hours left.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

your banned so you can get to sleep


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

you're banned so that you can join him!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because in the end I said fuck this and didn't do my essay.


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

Banned for not completing your essay and wasting your time and sleep!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for unfortunately telling the truth and not adding that I also have an interview today.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for making me feel bad for you


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

You're Banned because I feel bad for him as well.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

you're banned because your sig is a wall of text


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

you're banned for asking rep for rep!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having *Spammers* in your Sig


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for having that hideous title in your avatar.


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned because thats cool


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

banned for being a bad Razor rip off


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

banned for having a ridiculously funny name


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

banned for thinking he should of won an award :no:


----------



## =Dan= (Jun 11, 2006)

Banned for having a boring avatar


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned because i'm new to this thread.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned cause' Stone Cold said so.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because the guy above you is new to this thread.


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Banned because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because i have not banned someone in like two weeks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for being a freak.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having an Orton Banner.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because freaks are cool


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

banned because i dont know who the hell that is the sig


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I too miss the Attitude Era.


----------



## 619 FREAK 619 (Dec 1, 2008)

banned beacause he has a higher Post count than me


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're banned for liking Rey Mysterio.


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Your banned for wanting a banner.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for liking Orton


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for having Candice Michelle on your avatar and gif


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for having less than 1,000 points.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Having only 1,500 Posts.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned because you're not already :/


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for saying I have less the 1,000 points!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Jumping off Roofs :side:


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being a member sine 2004.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for being the second best in ROH.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banner for not supporting Gary Busey.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for the Randy Orton banner.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having Batista in the sig.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for posting above me.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned because your sig says no advertising


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having an Actress in your sig that i recognize but have no idea what her name is


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Banned for knowing how great Carlito is


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned because Carlito is no where near as great as MVP


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that Carlito > MVP


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned for liking the Chargers.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being a CM Punk fan :agree:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for liking the Chargers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for not capitalizing your username.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Supporting Gary Busey


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being online.


----------



## JJ Punk (Dec 26, 2008)

Banned for being a raging homosexual


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because i have no idea who you are


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for banning me for no reason


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Banned for being..... dare I say it..... banned for being GOD DAMM AUSTRALIAN!

:shocked:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for being..... dare I say it..... banned for being GOD DAMM IRISH!

:no:


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Banned for looking down on the Irish. Not only that, but for having a signature consisting of Vickie (no matter what light you've painted her in). 

:agree:


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

banned because thats cool


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because your obviously not cool.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned because i lol'd at your sig.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned because I lol'd at your lack of a sig


----------



## TheRKO! (Oct 16, 2004)

Banned for having TM in your name


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having the Overused Reference to Orton in your Username :no:


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being a Trish Stratus fan not that there is anthing wrong with that


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned. Why? For teh lulz. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having a Kanye video in your avy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for hating Kanye.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that Kanye is EXTREMELY Overrated


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for not smiling :side:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having 3 blog entries.


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Banned for having 0 blog entries.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not wrestling on Youtube :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for that quote in your sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing the Truth thats in my sig


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being here longer than me.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for using Kane's mask


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for having two pics in your sig

(Punk mark ban, blah blah)


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for thinking I'd ban them for being a Punk fan


----------



## ahmedjericho (Apr 27, 2004)

Banned because i don't know who are you


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for bringing Ms. Monroe down to your red REP level


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for saying that bumping keeps threads alive.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being online.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a hypocrite when you're online as well.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having no Avatar.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having a sig that has exceeded its Bandwidth :side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for doubling up on Mickie GIFs


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having a link to a U2 Song in the Sig.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being Stratusfied.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned because i feel like banning you.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for a piss-poor excuse to ban someone.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Banned for banning someone with a poor excuse to ban someone.......


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for not having all of your rep bars.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for not showing more of Maria's heavenly yet sinful body


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:$

Banned for having a picture of a dead man sad in your signature.


----------



## kwilly_24 (Oct 19, 2008)

hey guys wanna spread some rep please im new


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for wanting Rep.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for three reasons: Liking Trish, liking Maryse and being Canadian (ofcourse I share all three with you )


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for making me see three Jeff Hardys in your sig when I think it's just my lack of sleep


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Banned for being 25.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being from Croydon.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Banned for a good reason to ban me actually.....


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for agreeing that everyone from Croydon should be banned.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for inconsistently... either all capital letters or all lowercase in user name


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being a Star Wars fan


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for a purple-tinted banner


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because i haven't banned anybody in a while


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Resting in Peace :side:


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Banned for banning a lot of people.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Banned for having Kennedy in your avatar lol


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Banning someone with a Kennedy avatar


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Banned for thinking Candice is the hottest in the WWE. When Melina is the hottest.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that Candice is Way hotter than Melina


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for being obsessed by the worst area of the wwe.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having more credits thenm me.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for wasting 5 minutes on Impact


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because you can't get on Impact <>


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned because you can't get out of Australia


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Posting above me.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because the guy you banned banned me for a reason that is so true


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Banned for not reppin me for using the Taker avatar I made.  lol


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for saying "rep"


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for The Obvious "Being a Punk Fan"


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for liking the divas way too much....seriously.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for making fun of the greatness that is Norman Smiley


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not turning PG with WWE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having something that should have never happened in his gif.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Banned for thinking Candice is better than Melina


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned because...I banned you.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Banned for not giving a reason why DMC was banned


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for putting Snitsky in the same league as Flair


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

Banned for having one hot ass Avatar


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for having an even hotter sig.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for having no sig


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for making fun of us "non-premium" members


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for thinking I was making fun of them


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Having such a Hot Gif.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for ditto


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because i always have to ban you these days


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Posting above me.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for multiple blog entries


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for no Blog Entries.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for not knowing who made you GIF


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because you're ALWAYS in this thread. lol


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned because Matt Hardy is in your gif.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because your not StoneColdJedi


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being a Taker fan.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for not putting spoiler tags in sig


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for no reason


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

Banned for being from Canada


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that Cena & Candice = Greatness


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for not thinking that Candice is anything but great. And for the fact its become a habbit


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being from Bristol.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned For having no avi.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned because I said so!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for saying so.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for only being on Impact for 5 Minutes :side:


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for liking a wrestler that will never be as good as punk *cough*stratus*cough*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for thinking that Punk is better than anyone


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned because Orton does not suck.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for having a nice avatar


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for marking 'X' as your avatar instead of the spot


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned because i'm watching tele.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for for having two RR gifs


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for not having the devils numbers...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for liking John Morrison.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having a ticket to Raw and ECW live.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Baned for having a joint BTB (which is actually quite a good thread)


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned only because I have to (but thank you for saying it is a good thread ).


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for using outdated forum logos


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not realising WEForums rocked.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Joining the Same Year i did.


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned for hating Randy Orton


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for being a newbie


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned for the account being 4 years old


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for 334.79 credits


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for having the word Bumping in your sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for....Getting Banned :$


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Banned for having a hot sig


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Banned for living in Wisconsin


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Banned for being from New York.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for Having Edge in his sig.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for coming from staffordshire.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Banned for being from the UK.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for not being from the UK.


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Banned for trying to ban too many people


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for being a member of 'PAKMA'


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Banned for having a picture of David Palmer in his avatar


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned for being from New York


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Edgehead2000 said:


> Banned for being from New York.


Banned for "plagiarism"


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for founding PAKMA.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for Being the Booker.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being a WWE Jobber


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a mothercanucker.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for too many italics in sig


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea who you are.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for burning the color red into my irises with your sig


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for being a Jedi.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for not being a Jedi


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for jumping to conclusions by saying I'm not a Jedi.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for putting that a-hole A-Roid in your title


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for joining over 2 years before me.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for side-stepping the steroid issue


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

banned for bringing up the steroid issue


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for... hey, shut up!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not giving a valid reason for banning the person above you.


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned for being too good for the rest of us  I have no better reason


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for having no better reason.


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned for banning me for having no better reason


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for not liking The Brian Kendrick


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned for not accepting the fact that Rated RKO split


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having that WWE game.


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Banned for not even looking at the frickin thread!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having only 1 Rep Bar.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having a Sig & Avi of Britney Spears.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for being a WWE Jobber.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for your location being the democratic republic of Congo.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having a WEF Avy :side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for banning for no reason


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Banning someone that Banned someone for no reason


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for making no sense


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for banning someone, who banned someone else, who banned someone else for no reason.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for beating a dead horse about the reasons behind banning someone


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for unspecified reasons.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for liking Kanye :$


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for your awesome Mickie GIF in your sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having an Edge Sig.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for not having Mickie James in your sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that Candice > Mickie


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

EDIT: Banned for daring to say Candice > Mickie


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Banned for being a Candice fan.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not being a Candice fan.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because Candice has zero chance of winning the Women's Title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for not giving Candice a chance.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having an Awesome Christian sig


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Banned for thinking Candice is more talented than CM Punk. If I didn't know better, I'd really think you're a gimmick poster. Jeez.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that Punk is Horrible


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for thinking Punk is horrible.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Band for putting Kozlov is better on the mic than Orton


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Banned for prefering Shelley over Sabin


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for not having CM Punk, Alex Shelley or Chris Sabin in your avatar


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Banned for disrespecting my Mickie James avatar


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for not having Mickie in your sig as well.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for only showing Ortons head in your sig and not his body.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for having an Alex Shelly pic in your sig instead of a banner or gif.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for Making you're Avatar & You're Sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having a 2001 Version of Christian in your sig.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for having Velvet Sky's ass in your sig. :/


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Banned for not 'getting the F out'


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having the same sig for the last 3 years.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Banned for "advertising" your BTB in your signature.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because advertising your BTB in your sig is allowed.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for adding me on MSN.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a WWE Jobber.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having a Michael Cole Sig :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

banned for liking the killers BECAUSE I Did *FIRST*


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned For Being a Killers Fan 

I couldn't think of anything else lol.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned becasue if you take out the l your a fanny lol :agree: jus mesing


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not changing your sig.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for Vince as your hero


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banned for giving an unimaginative, lame reason


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Banned for making me laugh


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for Being a Newbie.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being Kip's Stylist.


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Banned for killing this thread for 3 days


----------

